# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Vlek op heup

## Jonathan

Hallo,

ik heb een vlek op mijn heup ontdekt. Het is een lichtbruine vlek die toch wel aardig groot is. Hij was er gewoon zomaar en ik weet dus niet hoe lang ik het al heb. Hoe kom ik erachter wat voor vlek het is en welke behandelingen werken hiervoor? 

alvast bedankt!

----------


## meneereddie

Jonathan,

Je heup is niet een plek die je iedere dag gaat bekijken tijdens het wassen.
Je moet niet meteen schrikken van dergelijke plekken, maar je moet er wel mee naar de huisarts.
Voor dat je gaat, kun je zelf nog het 1 en ander constateren.

1. Jeukt het? 
2. Zijn er in de bruine plek, donkere puntjes/vlekjes?
3. Groeit de bruine plek?
4. Zijn er andere groeiverschijnselen die in of uit de bruine plek groeien?
5. Is de plek egaal bruin, of aan de ene kant wat geliger dan aan de andere kant?

Met deze wetenschap is het goed om meteen naar je huisarts te gaan, dat je overigens allang had moeten doen.

Groeten,

----------

